# USB Multi-Channel Audio Device Aktuelleste Version?



## Biebre (22. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen 

Ich suche die aktuelleste Version des USB Multi-Channel Audio Device 

USB Multi-Channel Audio Device 6.0.07.0601 free download - CNET Asia

Das ist die aktuellste die ich finden konnte aber sie ist von 
*Date added:* Jun 01, 2007

Also bisschen alt...

Gibt es etwas von 2008/2009?

Wäre wirklich nett.

Es geht um das Medusa 5.1 Mobile.

Gruß Biebre.

Edit: http://www.cmedia.com.tw

Offizielle Homepage doch welches ist der aktuelle für's Medusa Screen von meinem aktuellen:

www.css-vision.net/cmdaudio.jpg

Am besten direkten Downlaodlink, da ich mit "du hast die Homepage also such doch selbst" nicht viel anfangen kann, sonst würde ich nicht fragen 

Vielen dank!!

Edit2: OS = Vista 64 bit Premium


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh dein Anliegen in Bezug auf unser Forum nicht. 

Wenn du es nicht findest, sollen wir dann etwa die Sucharbeit für dich übernehmen?

Für manche Produkte werden keine neuen Treiber mehr entwickelt. Damit muss man sich halt abfinden. Alternativ kannst du dem Hersteller auch mal ne Mail schreiben, ob es neuere Treiber gibt oder geben soll, als den, den du gefunden hast.


----------



## Biebre (23. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, es hätte ja sein können, da es einen neueren gibt und es jemand weiß, dann sorry wegen der Frage, ich such mal weiter.

Gruß Biebre 



> Cmedia does not provide technical support directly to users.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

Biebre schrieb:


> Alles klar, es hätte ja sein können, da es einen neueren gibt und es jemand weiß, dann sorry wegen der Frage, ich such mal weiter.
> 
> Gruß Biebre



Brauchst dich net zu entschuldigen, war ja nur ein nett gemeinter Hinweis. 



> Cmedia does not provide technical support directly to users.



Das is assi.


----------



## Biebre (23. Januar 2009)

und die lezten Forenbeiträge sind von 2007 mit ausnahme von 2en die von mitte 08 sind... ich glaub herstellersupport gibts 0 ...


----------

